

My year long Android game project. Could I get any design tips? - chimitos
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mammothGames.wake1free

======
chimitos
It's running on a custom OpenGL ES 2.0 engine, but I'm in the process of
porting it to LibGDX for cross platform support. There are a few bugs for
older devices that I was never able to track down, which is extra motivation
to rewrite. Are there any obvious design mistakes? I see this through biased
eyes after working on it for so long. I'm always looking to improve my work!

